

For Sale 29,656.51306529 Bitcoins - wasd
http://www.usmarshals.gov/assets/2014/bitcoins/

======
bmelton
It bothers me that they're selling off his assets when, last I heard at least
(and please correct me if I'm wrong), he hadn't even gone to trial yet.

As these assets would otherwise be used to fund his legal defense, and he is,
as I understand it, only 'allegedly' guilty, he's being unfairly deprived of a
lawful defense.

Beyond that, y'know, there _is_ the possibility that they'll find him
innocent, and I don't even know what happens then.

~~~
dragonwriter
> It bothers me that they're selling off his assets when, last I heard at
> least (and please correct me if I'm wrong), he hadn't even gone to trial
> yet.

AFAIK, the bitcoins at issue were those forfeited in a default judgement
because no one, including Ulbricht, claimed ownership of them. The coins that
Ulbricht did claim ownership of (that were on computer hardware traced to him
separate from the Silk Road servers) were not forfeited at that time (and have
not been yet, AFAIK.)

See the January partial judgement by default and forfeiture order:
[http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/Silk...](http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/SilkRoadForfeiture/Silk%20Road%20Partial%20Default%20Judgment%20and%20Order%20of%20Forfeiture.pdf)

~~~
bmelton
Thank you. That dramatically elucidates the issue for me.

------
Alupis
Street value of approx: $17,330,000 USD

~~~
mikecb
Is the market liquid enough to support that valuation?

~~~
skizm
coinmarketcap.com indicates that about $36m in btc have been moved around in
the last 24h

~~~
tomrod
So slowly liquid.

------
alxndr
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7886014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7886014)

~~~
dang
Yes. Burying now.

~~~
wasd
My mistake. I'm not sure how or why this got through the filter.

------
holoiii
I wonder what the optimal bid would be if the winner was going to sell off all
of it.

------
sz4kerto
BTC/USD down >10% in a few minutes.

